# string for pse impala



## goatfarmer67 (Nov 3, 2009)

i'm new here,so,just wanted to say hello to everyone first.i'm new to archery too.i've had a couple of starts in the last two years,but have gotten little good advice or help from some local "professionals".i am determined to get after it this time.
my question is,if you lived in griffin and needed a string for your 60" pse impala,and various field points to try to make
your 2 dozen free easton 2018's work in your 40 something (the best one archery tech could do)# bow,where would you drive to? i found one thread with lots of places recommended,then other folks would say they had moved and what not.or just order over the internet?
thanks


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Nov 5, 2009)

i must have asked a bad question.i will just order from the internet.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 5, 2009)

You didn't ask a bad question at all, just that most of us trad archers sleep at night. 

First of all, welcome. 

I order all of my strings from one of two sources, either raineman (that's his username here) or from Mr. George at www.tollgatetraditions.com 

You can't go wrong with either one of those fellas and you'll have your string fast. 

Some of the others will be along shortly and can help you a little more. I'm at work and fixin to get busy, let alone that this Blackberry makes long posts challenging.


----------



## gurn (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey freind, when you say 40 something. Did you mean 40 something pounds of draw weight at your draw? 
If so, I think you might be a little stiff spined with those 2018s. I hope I'm wrong. For a string you can go to 

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Strin...ss+Bowstrings_c40_s232_p0_i4243X_product.html

Order a 14 strand 56" string. Heck there so cheap ya might as well get two.
Or you could try the fast flight. That may allow you to use a little stiffer arrow, if your finding the 2818s too stiff. They cost a little more. 
You bow needs be made to handle fast flight string material inorder to use them. 
There also a little thinner, so some knocks may be a little lose on these strings. I have found the 5/16 snap knocks, they sell there also, work perfect for them on a 2018.

Heres a link for the fast flight 

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Strin...t+Flight+Plus_c40_s232_p0_i4443X_product.html
Heres the fast flight string

If we can be of any help please ask. I'm new here, but theres a bunch of folks that can, and will, give you good advice. 
Ok someone posted before I could get mine in, so theres some more places for your string needs.


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Nov 5, 2009)

thank you,sir.
sleep? i've heard of it.i guess that i am getting
a little frustrated.i went to one shop,the guys were real nice,but couldnt really help,and didnt have what i needed.
and the other place,the owner looked at me like i tracked something in on the carpet,and never even spoke to me.i would like to be able to find a shop where i could talk with some knowledgeable traditional archers.even if i have to drive an hour or so,long as they got saturday hours.


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks gurn.i will try a fast flight string.
and different,heavier points.maybe i can get them to work.they are 31" long,so maybe that is to my favor too. and yes,it is a 40
something pound draw weight.i hope to get a more accurate measurement soon.i did find out last night that i have a 29" draw length.


----------



## bobman (Nov 5, 2009)

I dont think a PSE impala is fast flight compatible and that means a fast flight string will break your limb tips

Check that our with PSE first or buy Dacron


----------



## gurn (Nov 5, 2009)

If you do have a thirty inch draw you might get away with the 2018s. Ok now I'm going to go out on a limb. Recon cause I'm new here I shouldn't but heres goes anyhow. 
I have used, and still do Fast Flight string on three different bows that were not designed for them, with no i'll affects so far. I do though have a short draw around 26.5-27" . The bows I put them on were two Martin Sticks one 50#, one 35#, and my present shooter a no brand 50# rough lookin critter I bought at a yard sale. I also have a fast flight on my 50# Saxon although it was made for one. I think I'm getting away with this because of my short draw putting less force on the limbs, as far as the poundage they are rated at.

Now in saying that. I am in no way sugesting you do that with your PSE. If the manufacture says no, then your on you own as far as damage to your bow, or possible injury to yourself. If you have any doubt, stick with the cheaper type string I and or others recomended. For that weight I really think a 14 strand will serve you just great.


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Nov 5, 2009)

the internet says that the impala is compatible with fast flight strings.because it has reenforced tips.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 5, 2009)

goatfarmer67 said:


> thank you,sir.
> sleep? i've heard of it.i guess that i am getting
> a little frustrated.i went to one shop,the guys were real nice,but couldnt really help,and didnt have what i needed.
> and the other place,the owner looked at me like i tracked something in on the carpet,and never even spoke to me.i would like to be able to find a shop where i could talk with some knowledgeable traditional archers.even if i have to drive an hour or so,long as they got saturday hours.



Look up George's number at www.tollgatetraditions.com and give him a call when you get a chance. He can hook you up with anything, arrows, correct string and he'll be able to tell you all about the bow and what string it needs if you can't find it locally. 

And it's ma'am.


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Nov 5, 2009)

i am so embarassed.i apologize,ma'am.
i will try and get that number and call today,but that link doesnt work.for me.i will back out of here and run it through google.thank you.
and i apologize again,i'm a little socially awkward.


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 5, 2009)

goatfarmer67 said:


> i'm new here,so,just wanted to say hello to everyone first.i'm new to archery too.i've had a couple of starts in the last two years,but have gotten little good advice or help from some local "professionals".i am determined to get after it this time.
> my question is,if you lived in griffin and needed a string for your 60" pse impala,and various field points to try to make
> your 2 dozen free easton 2018's work in your 40 something (the best one archery tech could do)# bow,where would you drive to? i found one thread with lots of places recommended,then other folks would say they had moved and what not.or just order over the internet?
> thanks



Don't give up on those FREE 2108's 
I they can be tuned espically when you use them full length. 
Put some 125 tips on them as a minimum and Fletch them with 5 inch feathers or 4 4" feathers.  I have used and continue to use 2018's in all my bows from Low weight of 40# to 61# not a problem out of any of them. 

First double check you knock point.  it should be Just above 90 degrees to the string. I seen some folks lately Blame the arrows being over spined when it was the knock point being off. 

Second check the arrow Knocks, if the are tight on the string this willl cause the same effect as a over spined arrow.  your arrow nocks should barely hold the arrow to the string, any tighter and it will cause some wild arrow flight. 

Third check the brace height of the Bow, In the stickys aboce it will tell you how to do this. this will also cause erriatic arrow flight. 

If by chance all this does not work then Add some weight to the points. start with 125 and work your way up.  

I believe 123 above should fix your problem without to much trouble.


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Nov 5, 2009)

i started with 125gr points.i've scratched up some 145's.i still get some nock right at the target,with the point of impact a little low and to the right,with bare shafts,compared to fletch.fletched shafts have the nock right problem too.
i've chased the nocking point up and down and back again.some of my nocks are waayy too tight,the rest are a little to tight. except for 2,that i sanded to a nice fit,just to see if it helped.i dont want to open all of them up till i get a new string.
brace height,is on the high side,8 1/4" from a 7 1/2 -8" manufacture's recommendation.that is as low as i can get it with the string that came with it. 
i aint gave up yet,thanks


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 5, 2009)

Brace height will do that as well, can you untwist the string any? 
you can adjust some strings by twisting them, Flemish you can always do the endless loops ones sometimes you can't. 

How do the two sanded nocks fly compared to the tight nocks?

I send you my number tomorrow and we can talk about it, tied up the rest of the day, first chance i have to be on the computer is tomorrow.


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Nov 5, 2009)

the sanded ones have the same trouble as the tight ones.
it would be great to be able to talk about it over the phone,
typin' aint my forte'.


----------



## gurn (Nov 5, 2009)

Those are some good pointers from BK. 
Also check the number of strands in your String. 
A fourteen will let you use a little stiffer the say a 16. Do you have string sliencers in the string? Some of those can cause a too stiff spine condition from being heavy and slowing the string down. Another thing I have had  happen to me. I had ordered a flemish string that was just a little too long. I had to twist the heck out of it to get the brace I was looking for. 
This caused the string to be dense and heavy.
If you string has a excess of twist, you could be having the same problem regardless of the type of string. 
If you know for sure it can use Flast Filght just try the correct size. I think there 18 strand from Three Rivers but will still be thinner than a 14 strand  Dacron.
I'm sure that feller Geoege Turtlebug spoke of can hook you up. Or just call Three Rivers. Them boys there will help you out also.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 5, 2009)

goatfarmer67 said:


> i am so embarassed.i apologize,ma'am.
> i will try and get that number and call today,but that link doesnt work.for me.i will back out of here and run it through google.thank you.
> and i apologize again,i'm a little socially awkward.




It's perfectly fine, I was just messin with ya.  Welcoming you into the Woody's trad archery family per say.  I changed my avatar to help you out.  

Listen to these guys. George is great but these guys and gals are right here and more knowledge than you can dream to soak up. BK has great advice as do they all.  

Me, I listen to them but I always end up with about 3 dozen various arrows and a box full of different weight field points and just piddle til I find what flies the best.  

Good luck and most of all have fun with it. If you ain't having fun shooting a trad bow, then you just don't know to have fun.  (That was another joke  )


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks turtle bug.the avatar change helps alot,as well as pointing out the jokes for me.i like the people here.i've never done much participating in forums before.another hobby that i have is old vw's,and one of the big forums for those old cars has worlds of good info.but it seems that every post on there has at least one keyboard commando on it.they make it hard on the new people,especially the young and inexperienced.turns my stomach.but i have not seen that here,and i have been reading threads every chance i get for a month.
anyway,i have a plan now for some more things to try.it'll work.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 5, 2009)

goatfarmer67 said:


> thanks turtle bug.the avatar change helps alot,as well as pointing out the jokes for me.i like the people here.i've never done much participating in forums before.another hobby that i have is old vw's,and one of the big forums for those old cars has worlds of good info.but it seems that every post on there has at least one keyboard commando on it.they make it hard on the new people,especially the young and inexperienced.turns my stomach.but i have not seen that here,and i have been reading threads every chance i get for a month.
> anyway,i have a plan now for some more things to try.it'll work.




Sorry, been giving you the wrong website address for Mr. George. It's www.tollgatearchery.com 

On another note, you'll see folks jumping on the Newbies at times, some deserved, some not, but in Trad Archery, we've got Al and he don't take no crap.  And I mean that in the most "I LOVE AL" kind of way.  (HI AL  ) 


Just shoot and have fun.


----------



## gurn (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for warnin me bout Mr. AL. I'll try and be right good.


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey any good news for us and your tuning of the pse?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Nov 7, 2009)

Goat farmer- If you havn't found a string yet, Give me a call. I can make you what you need, or want. Can also advise you on arrows. Can't advertise that I have a trad bow shop here in GA though.
You can always call me at 229-344-6617. Or go to 3rivers and pay considerably more.
big jim


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Nov 7, 2009)

thanks big jim,i have a string on the way.but i will keep your number for future use.
Bk,i aint got very far in the last couple of days,it seems that i have the flu. i really dont have time to be sick.
i am also in the process of remodeling my son's old bedroom into a office/guest room.i'd like to have a place for the boy to sleep when he comes home on leave.


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Nov 9, 2009)

my new fast flight string for the impala came in the mail today.i didnt get in till after dark,so i couldnt shoot.although, i did get it on the bow and set the brace height.my 1000w of high intensity work lights have blown bulbs,so i cant shoot after dark,until i get new bulbs.it is supposed to rain tomorrow,so,probably wed.i can try it out.


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 9, 2009)

Having the brace height Set right should help a good bit, 

Hope that things are easier to dial in now with the new string


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Nov 15, 2009)

got my new string and field points the other day.got the string on and the brace height set.fooled around with the nocking point and point weights till i got the arrows shooting good(if i release right).i never could get them to shoot real good if i held three under,ok,but not real good.it works better shooting split fingers.but it dont feel natural to me.i noticed that the limbs are a little different.if i measure from the string to the limb where the takedown bolt is,the bottom limb is 1/4" closer,it is also 1/4" longer than the top limb.do i have them on backwards? should the limb with the draw weight info be on top or bottom?
thanks for ya'lls help.


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 17, 2009)

hmmm that is a Good question on the limbs. 
I have not run into this. 

I will go look at my Impala by pse and let you know how it is


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks BK,let me know how yours looks.i wonder if i should
switch the limbs,or not.


----------



## gurn (Nov 18, 2009)

goatfarmer67 said:


> got my new string and field points the other day.got the string on and the brace height set.fooled around with the nocking point and point weights till i got the arrows shooting good(if i release right).i never could get them to shoot real good if i held three under,ok,but not real good.it works better shooting split fingers.but it dont feel natural to me.i noticed that the limbs are a little different.if i measure from the string to the limb where the takedown bolt is,the bottom limb is 1/4" closer,it is also 1/4" longer than the top limb.do i have them on backwards? should the limb with the draw weight info be on top or bottom?
> thanks for ya'lls help.



In most cases the limb with the draw weight is on the bottom.  Either way, if your holding the bow as if you were shooting. The writting should not be up side down.


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Nov 19, 2009)

i checked the impala last night,the writing is right side up,so i guess it is together the right way.maybe it is not symetrical because where the arrow nocks,and where your fingers are,is above center of the bow.maybe when drawn,it loads up both limbs evenly.or maybe it is just a cheap bow.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 19, 2009)

As long as you like it and it performs well for you, it does not matter what you paid for it. If you are determined to "get it this time" it will eventually grip you like a hair in a biscuit. When that happens, I would be willing to say, that might be your first bow, but it won't be your last.


----------



## gurn (Nov 19, 2009)

goatfarmer67 said:


> got my new string and field points the other day.got the string on and the brace height set.fooled around with the nocking point and point weights till i got the arrows shooting good(if i release right).i never could get them to shoot real good if i held three under,ok,but not real good.it works better shooting split fingers.but it dont feel natural to me.i noticed that the limbs are a little different.if i measure from the string to the limb where the takedown bolt is,the bottom limb is 1/4" closer,it is also 1/4" longer than the top limb.do i have them on backwards? should the limb with the draw weight info be on top or bottom?
> thanks for ya'lls help.



Are you saying your tiller is a1/4" off? If so, IMO that wont add up to nuttin. Just shoot and have fun.


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Nov 19, 2009)

alright, i will just ignore the tiller and keep on shooting it.or trying to.back after i bought this bow a couple of years ago,and the farce with the local archery shop where i couldnt get my arrows fletched right,a friend of mine gave me a old ben pearson hunter recurve in 50#.it shoots really well,no arrow flight problems at all with the 2018's.so,i have that bow too,then last monday a friend brought me a old hoyt pro hunter in 40#.i ordered a string for it teusday from big jim,and while i had him on the phone i got a dozen of them gold tip 3555's.they came in the mail today(excellant service!).so maybe i can shoot it tomorrow,and see how it does.
so,if i get mad at one bow,i can try another


----------

